# New monitor problem re: Samsung 191T



## Curtis (May 23, 2003)

Hi,

I recently picked up the 191T lcd mon. and hooked it up to my machine. If anyone is familar with this model it has an 'auto' button which saves the user the trouble of trying to get the corners all plush by pushing one button. Problem is that after about an hour of using it, I pressed it for the heck of it and it said 'auto adjustment locked' ! It worked the first time I pressed it, but between the first time and the 2nd time I was using it, something must've happened. all my menus are also rendered useless for some reason. The only function I'm able to use is brightness, no contrast, no geometry settings, everything is listed as 'not available'.

I'm using DVI (I used DVI right from the get go, and it worked once).

Is anyone familiar with this problem? I tried finding Samsung support forum and searching google, but to no avail.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

There should be some kind of reset button somewhere on the monitor. It would be small, so you'd need the point of a pencil or pen to push it.


----------



## Curtis (May 23, 2003)

I've looked everywhere from behind to the front and cannot find any reset button. This may be a faulty unit as I seem to recall the taping on the box had been re-applied. I'm going to need to call Samsung and get this exchanged for a new unit.

Update: I guess because the connection was DVI everything is automated. Samsung technical support confirmed this. I just wished they engineered their manuals abit more intuitive.


----------



## Lexor (Sep 26, 2003)

after searching the web numerous times, this thread comes the closest to reflecting a big problem with my new vid card.

I just bought a *PowerColor Radeon 9600 Pro* 128 meg. I have a *Samsung 570V* TFT LCD panel monitor with an *analog VGA* interface.

But... I am getting this "*Auto Adjustment Locked!*" message and I can't change any of the settings on my monitor anymore. This never happened on my old Asus Geforce GTS card.

I've tried the DVI connector with the included VGA adapter, I've tried unplugging the SVIDEO-out cable to my TV, I've even tried the unlabelled jumper on the card... which was a good thing, as the card now displays both TV out and VGA while booting, where before it only displayed to SVIDEO on boot-up (until Windoze booted and then it switched to VGA).

I sent PowerColor an email but I expect the usual horrid tech support from this Taiwanese company... ****, I really should have bought a "made by ATI" card.

any help appreciated.. the only thing I can think of is to rip-out the DDC pin on the monitor but that seems extreme and I am not sure if it will work.. heck I am not even sure if there *is* a specific pin for the DDC info.

*EDIT:* ack, a call to Samsung and we're back in business.. seems the menu was locked :dead: press and hold MENU key for 10 seconds and all is well again :sealy:


----------

